# Hcg only?



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey guys I've been going to a mens clinic and the doc told me today that I'm low for my age( I'm 25) and that he would give me shots of test weekely. Blood work said my test level was 480. I couldn't afford the test shots today I was hoping to get a prescription instead of having to go there to get injections but he sent me home with a presciption for hcg. He told me that would help me build and keep fat off. Is running hcg by itself legit or worth it at all of should I just wait to run a cycle whenever I can find a good source. I'm a new novice competing bodybuilder offseason right now not with a solid diet. Just looking to gain some size and be optimal.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2014)

A doc scripting hcg for a male is odd.

Hcg is a fertility drug....for those who are infertile.

Keep fat off?  What am I missing?


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. Haha and I forgot to mention I have no idea where to start or what to do as far as AAS. That's why I joined the forum to become educated. Yes just the prescription with HCG. I told him my fiancé and I want children soon after marrage. The wedding is sept 20. So I'm planning on running my cycle as soon as I get the go from her. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 2, 2014)

480 TT is not ideal for a twenty year old.  To put it into perspective, the average guy your age is probably around 600.  When you go below 300 you are generally considered to be hypogonadal.  TRT is usually only indicated for hypogonadism.  I am not sure why your doc would prescribe test for you in your situation.  Rather you should be looking for ways to boost your natural testosterone production.

Do you know what your LH and FSH came in at?  It would help if you could post all your blood work results.

hCG is commonly used in TRT protocols.  It is not just for fertility.  hCG mimics LH which is the signal that tells the testicles to produce more testosterone.  The problem is the hCG is suppressive to your natural LH.  It is normally used in a "restart" protocol when there has been some atrophy to your testicles.  Is this the case with you?

The other part of the restart protocol involves using Clomid.  Did you doc talk to you about this?  Clomid "tricks" your pituitary into thinking that your estradiol is low.  Estradiol is the signal to the pituitary that tells it you have enough testosterone so stop sending the LH signal.  When it thinks your estradiol is low it cranks up the LH signal and you get more testosterone if everything is working right.  That testosterone then aromatizes (converts) into estradiol.  That is basically the HPTA feedback loop although we have not gotten in FSH.

I hope that helps.

Anyway, have you looked at things that can lower T like diet, not enough sleep, poor sleep, sleep apnea, drugs, diet, hypothyroidism and so on?


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Stay off aas until u guys are pregnant . Hcg will make u blow some big loads


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

LH was 4.7 and not sure what the FSH is I don't see it here on my paperwork another name maybe?


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

So guys, should I run just HCG is it worth it? Will I see or notice any difference besides the bigger loads? Haha


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 2, 2014)

machomadness22 said:


> So guys, should I run just HCG is it worth it? Will I see or notice any difference besides the bigger loads? Haha



Why did you go to the doctor?  What made you think you might have Low T?


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

To be honest I was looking to start using testosterone through a doctor seeing as I felt that was the safest way to use gear and I don't have a reliable source. I have been lifting seriously for about 8 years now. Just did my first show and as I told my doc, I just want to be as optimal as I can be as an amateur athlete. So I figured I'd get my levels checked and here I am so what do you think?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 2, 2014)

machomadness22 said:


> To be honest I was looking to start using testosterone through a doctor seeing as I felt that was the safest way to use gear and I don't have a reliable source. I have been lifting seriously for about 8 years now. Just did my first show and as I told my doc, I just want to be as optimal as I can be as an amateur athlete. So I figured I'd get my levels checked and here I am so what do you think?



I would run a cycle instead of getting on TRT at your age.  TRT just replaces your normal testosterone levels.  It doesn't give you supra physiological levels.  Run a cycle and then PCT to get your Natty working again.


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Alright thanks bro for the quick responses but what about this HCG prescription what should I do with that? Would running that at all help me in anyway?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 2, 2014)

machomadness22 said:


> Alright thanks bro for the quick responses but what about this HCG prescription what should I do with that? Would running that at all help me in anyway?



You have a LOT of homework to do.  One of the things you will learn is that you will need hCG for a cycle so hang onto it.  Seriously, start studying like you are trying to pass the CPA exam.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2014)

machomadness22 said:


> Alright thanks bro for the quick responses but what about this HCG prescription what should I do with that? Would running that at all help me in anyway?




No.. not really


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Not true. There are some studies that show blasting hcg can kick ur boys into gear. It's not a high success rate but it can work.


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> You have a LOT of homework to do.  One of the things you will learn is that you will need hCG for a cycle so hang onto it.  Seriously, start studying like you are trying to pass the CPA exam.



You're right I do have a lot of studying to do that why I joined the forum, but thank you so much for your help and advice.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Not true. There are some studies that show blasting hcg can kick ur boys into gear. It's not a high success rate but it can work.



He's talking about running HCG to naturally boost endogenous testosterone... You only use HCG to keep normal production going (while on cycle), OR to jolt your weakened testes before starting PCT (HCG blast). 

HCG should not be used instead of TRT injections bc it stimulates aromatization in leydig cells (you will produce more estrogen given the same test level administered via TRT) - If you can't afford pharm grade test, you can self prescribe with UGL test... or even run clomid to raise endogenous test... I def wouldn't just run HCG


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 3, 2014)

Again this is not true. There r some cases where, just like after a cycle, just hcg is used to stimulate the body and instead of being on trt the rest of ur life it actually restarts ur natural production. Some use this as a last chance before going on trt for ever. If u read up on some trt hit forums and not just aas forums u come across this quite often. Again it has a low success rate but it has worked for people, a close friend of mine included


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Again this is not true. There r some cases where, just like after a cycle, just hcg is used to stimulate the body and instead of being on trt the rest of ur life it actually restarts ur natural production. Some use this as a last chance before going on trt for ever. If u read up on some trt hit forums and not just aas forums u come across this quite often. Again it has a low success rate but it has worked for people, a close friend of mine included



I believe what's being said is that you cannot use HCG as a replacement for TRT. you're correct, I've seen HCG used in the manner you prescribed. Rarely but I've seen it. But you're talking about using it as a part of a restart for making endogenous testosterone and Lupi is saying you can't use it instead of test injections/gel for TRT.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes doc exactly thank u for saying it better.


----------



## Steroidal (Aug 5, 2014)

Its not sufficient alone. 

Running HCG to maintain testicular size and production is a good idea at 250-500ius twice per week.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2014)

I just had my bloods done after a three month Dr prescribed run of 900ius/wk of HCG and 75mg/Danazol. This was to try to elevate my free testosterone level, which was being suppressed by high SHBG. 

My pre HCG/Danazol levels were 599 Total Test(348-1197 range), 8.8 Free Test(8.7-25.1 range), 55.8 SHBG(16.5-55.9 range), and 17.2 Estradiol(7.6-42.6 range).

My three months later numbers are 132 Total Test, 5.1 Free Test, 23.4 SHBG, and 52.4 Estradiol.

Experiment OVER!!!

I did use peptides, GHRP-2 and CJC No DAC alongside it, so I'm not sure if that had any affect at all.


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I just had my bloods done after a three month Dr prescribed run of 900ius/wk of HCG and 75mg/Danazol. This was to try to elevate my free testosterone level, which was being suppressed by high SHBG.
> 
> My pre HCG/Danazol levels were 599 Total Test(348-1197 range), 8.8 Free Test(8.7-25.1 range), 55.8 SHBG(16.5-55.9 range), and 17.2 Estradiol(7.6-42.6 range).
> 
> ...



Well, that didn't go very well.  Sorry to hear CJ.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 7, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I just had my bloods done after a three month Dr prescribed run of 900ius/wk of HCG and 75mg/Danazol. This was to try to elevate my free testosterone level, which was being suppressed by high SHBG.
> 
> My pre HCG/Danazol levels were 599 Total Test(348-1197 range), 8.8 Free Test(8.7-25.1 range), 55.8 SHBG(16.5-55.9 range), and 17.2 Estradiol(7.6-42.6 range).
> 
> ...




That is to be expected and your Doctor is naive for thinking running HCG, without following up with Clomid, would help raise free test. HCG (as Megatron stated) will suppress your body's own LH because HCG mimics LH. That is why HCG is not to be used BY ITSELF for BOOSTING natural testosterone. IT should be used for RESTARTING or merely to keep testes active. Then you need to follow up with a SERM so your body will produce it's own GNRH from the hypothalmus where clomid and nolva block estrogen.


The question asked by OP was is this a good idea to run HCG by itself to raise natty test - hence the title "Hcg only?" - The answer is still no


----------



## juuced (Aug 22, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I just had my bloods done after a three month Dr prescribed run of 900ius/wk of HCG and 75mg/Danazol. This was to try to elevate my free testosterone level, which was being suppressed by high SHBG.
> 
> My pre HCG/Danazol levels were 599 Total Test(348-1197 range), 8.8 Free Test(8.7-25.1 range), 55.8 SHBG(16.5-55.9 range), and 17.2 Estradiol(7.6-42.6 range).
> 
> ...



Look on the bright side .....  you SHBG went down nicely !


----------

